# Mines #43 Another town another place, Another girl, another face



## sYnc_below (Jul 12, 2011)

The Black Pig was not available for deep water duty so Plan B or Plan C was in order. After some discussion we opted for Plan C.

Not been here for a while but there were a few things that required checking such as Chav/Moron impact and I'm sad to say that the Writers have been quite a way in which is sad. Someone who didn't get quite as far used a ball of string to find their way before running out of string, graffing the nearest wall and leaving. If you are that dumb to employ tactics like this while exploring a mine then death must truly be stalking you. 
If you are reading this and want your 'navigation device' back its in my wheelie bin at home until Thursday (along with an entire carrier bag of crisp packets, beer cans & sweet wrappers...) 

I wanted to get some shots from the farthest southerly points so all of the below are from this quite unusual looking area. Whilst shooting some of these shots we could all smell rotten eggs but nobody owned up to farting and my H2S alarm stayed silent (only just back from calibration).....curious!!

Usual rules apply...No names, no locations, just pictures of somewhere. Please don't ask for locations as refusal often offends 

_Photo's are a bit rough I'm afraid, many taken hastily and should have been re-shot._ 

*Final Destination*











*Splitting Bricks*


----------



## krela (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha, I see uneven light... slacker! 

Great as always.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 12, 2011)

krela said:


> Haha, I see uneven light... slacker!
> 
> Great as always.



Yeah, deserves The Pit if you ask me


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Surely "just the way that her hair fell down around her face/another town another place"......

(He says, showing his age and duff musical taste)

Marvellous pics as ever Hal! BTW - are you going on a certain organised sewer trip this weekend?

GDZ


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 12, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Surely "just the way that her hair fell down around her face/another town another place"......
> 
> (He says, showing his age and duff musical taste)
> 
> ...



Hmmmm Dire Straits...wrong band 

The sewer trip looked fairly pointless to me....from what I could tell its the same tourist trip you can book anytime and you get to see very little of the system (Health & Safety, red tape, bureaucracy blah bah blah)....hell, you don't even need wellies!!!

If they took you down to Lower C.O.T.S I'd be the first in the queue :evil:


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Great photo's. Just think you could have come across an emacipated chave if he'd lost the end of the string.
Is that an old Iron Ore mine.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 13, 2011)

> Not been here for a while but there were a few things that required checking such as Chav/Moron impact and I'm sad to say that the Writers have been quite a way in which is sad. Someone who didn't get quite as far used a ball of string to find their way before running out of string, graffing the nearest wall and leaving. If you are that dumb to employ tactics like this while exploring a mine then death must truly be stalking you.
> If you are reading this and want your 'navigation device' back its in my wheelie bin at home until Thursday (along with an entire carrier bag of crisp packets, beer cans & sweet wrappers...)



Well done. Why they can't learn to explore properly and take their rubbish out escapes me


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 13, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Is that an old Iron Ore mine.



Yep, spot on


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2011)

Is that a person at the end of the tunnel on shot 1? If so it doesn't half give a sense of perspective! I thought from your previous pix the tunnels were a lot smaller. Also... many of your other shots have that oranegy yellow look to the rock... are these all the same kind of mine? Sorry for what might be dumb questions but I only know two things about mining, nothing and b*gger all.

Great stuff!

Regards, M and TJ


----------



## highcannons (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice on matey ....ta


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Is that a person at the end of the tunnel on shot 1?



Nope, that's my bag and a gas detector 




TeeJF said:


> I thought from your previous pix the tunnels were a lot smaller.


This place is *MUCH* smaller than what I've posted recently.




TeeJF said:


> many of your other shots have that oranegy yellow look to the rock... are these all the same kind of mine?



Different location this time


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 13, 2011)

good quality shots there.



tocsin_bang said:


> Whilst shooting some of these shots we could all smell rotten eggs but nobody owned up to farting and my H2S alarm stayed silent (only just back from calibration).....curious!!



from what I have read combined with my own experiences and highly scientific tests that doesnt surprise me. 

The concentration of H2S is hard to judge from smell (so good on you for using a detector). Whilst having bad farts I have passed gas in the same room as a detector and nothing yet there was distinct rotten egg smell in the room, holding the detector in close proximity whilst passing gas I've personally got over 120ppm and the alarm going nuts confirming it did contain H2S, but below the threshold of the detector once spread out into the room. Again its important to note as the concentration increases it removes your sense of smell, so a detector is needed, but yes they can fail so its always wise to know all the signs (not aimed at you TB just for anyone that might be reading and misinterpret my scientific studies and gas themselves).


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 13, 2011)

Bunk3r said:


> holding the detector in close proximity whilst passing gas and Ive got over 120ppm and the alarm going nuts confirming it did contain H2S, but below the threshold of the detector once spread out into the room.



_Note to self:_ Fart on 4Gas later to test 

nice one


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2011)

Bunk3r said:


> good quality shots there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my understanding of it; if you can smell it, it's probably not a high enough concentration to be a problem. Never worth taking the risk for tho, that's what detectors are for.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 13, 2011)

Another cracker TB !! I'm sure you spend more time underground than the bloody Wombles !!


----------



## gingrove (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for showing me the places that I'm too old and fat to get to!


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah TB that was Grand, I loved it, our Krela is ever the perfectionist, if your post gets the pit than the rest of us are well and truly screwed. Thank You.


----------



## -harleyd- (Jul 25, 2011)

> Another town another place, Another girl, another face



The opening line from "We are the Roadcrew" by Motorhead. 

I know I dont comment on many things in this forum, I am mainly a lurker due to health issues but the title caught my eye. 

Anyway nice pics. thanks for posting.


----------

